# Jag by Bloubank in Sep/Okt



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

Engee,Hendrik,Bossie,Stefan en al julle ouens.Ek het gisteraand met Japie gepraat.Hy sal vir my laat weet watter naweek in SEP en OKT beskikbaar is.As daar van julle ouens wat sal belang stel om vir 3 dae te jag sal hy bereid wees om van Ermelo af te kom vir die naweek.EK BELOWE DIT SAL DIE MOEITE WERD WEES!!Dink asb daaraan.Ons hoef nie by hom te slaap nie,julle kan by ons verniet bly(ons is nie eers 10 minute van die plaas af nie)Die dagfooie sal R100 pp beloop.Wildspryse as volg:
Rooibok ooi R600 ram R800
Koedoe koei R2000 bul R6000
Elandbul R8000
Blouwildebeeskoei R2000 bul R3000
Grysduiker R400
Steenbok R800
Gevlekte Hiena R4000
Bosbok ooi R3500 ram R3500
Zebra R4000
Njala ooi R10000 bul R12000
Bosvark R1000
Tierboskat R500
Rooijakkals R50
Bobbejaan R200
Luiperd R40000 permit benodig
Kamleeperd R12000
Vlakvark R600 >5"R1200 Ons sal sy arm draai vir beter pryse


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Philip Moolman said:


> Engee,Hendrik,Bossie,Stefan en al julle ouens.Ek het gisteraand met Japie gepraat.Hy sal vir my laat weet watter naweek in SEP en OKT beskikbaar is.As daar van julle ouens wat sal belang stel om vir 3 dae te jag sal hy bereid wees om van Ermelo af te kom vir die naweek.EK BELOWE DIT SAL DIE MOEITE WERD WEES!!Dink asb daaraan.Ons hoef nie by hom te slaap nie,julle kan by ons verniet bly(ons is nie eers 10 minute van die plaas af nie)Die dagfooie sal R100 pp beloop.Wildspryse as volg:
> Rooibok ooi R600 ram R800
> Koedoe koei R2000 bul R6000
> Elandbul R8000
> ...


As ek nie iets aan het nie gaan ek saam. Tel my en Heidi in.


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

Dag Philip 
Laat my net eers sien hoe spring my goed in plek Sal Laat weet
Groete 
Hendrik


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Dit klink absoluut fantasties Philip, baie dankie vir die (tweede) uitnodiging! Laat asb. weet watter naweek julle dit voor beplan, ek hoop wragtag dat ek dit die keer kan inpas (Ek sal ok, come hel or high water!!). Ons het net ons jaarlikse booking by Maphelane die naweek van die 5de Okt en daar is sprake van een of ander "do" by my suster in Mooirivier die 22ste Sept.

Maar glo my dat ek moer baie na so jag uitsien, dit sal werklik lekker wees om 'n slag weg te kom. Julle bokke is mos hoeka vetter.... Ha ha!

Nogmaals baie dankie vir al die moeite en die uitnodiging.

Alles van die beste

Engee


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Jagnaweek*



INGOZI said:


> Dit klink absoluut fantasties Philip, baie dankie vir die (tweede) uitnodiging! Laat asb. weet watter naweek julle dit voor beplan, ek hoop wragtag dat ek dit die keer kan inpas (Ek sal ok, come hel or high water!!). Ons het net ons jaarlikse booking by Maphelane die naweek van die 5de Okt en daar is sprake van een of ander "do" by my suster in Mooirivier die 22ste Sept.
> 
> Maar glo my dat ek moer baie na so jag uitsien, dit sal werklik lekker wees om 'n slag weg te kom. Julle bokke is mos hoeka vetter.... Ha ha!
> 
> ...


Engee,
Geen moeite,net n moerse plesier.Ek gaan probeer om dit te reel sonder dat dit met jou naweke bots.Ons het baie slaapplek en vra fokkol dagfooie.
Groete
Philip


----------

